# Not what you expect to see when camping



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

http://www.aol.co.uk/video/camper-w...ng-grid7|main5|dl1|dl-image&pLid=932086785_uk


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

In a similar vein:


----------



## Samsette (Sep 3, 2005)

Siberian camping trips are not so hot.


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

Can't see the first video because AOl are insisting I touch my forelock and grovel before their mightiness, which isn't a good way to start.

I like the second video, I think it's a sort of "Get out of the way, effing big lump of steel coming through." But rest assured, when camping in Snowdonia, sex mad Welsh Sheep are much more frightening ... [=P]


----------



## Farmer John (Feb 22, 2012)

BobClay said:


> Can't see the first video because AOl are insisting I touch my forelock and grovel before their mightiness[=P]


Didn't go down well with me either.


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

Try this version:


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

PAH!!

Much ado about nothing compared to a rampant Welsh Sheep. [=P]


----------



## Farmer John (Feb 22, 2012)

I have woken to a Badger outside the tent. That was enough of a surprise.


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

Farmer John said:


> I have woken to a Badger outside the tent. That was enough of a surprise.



As someone as a dedicated hill walker, and years ago that included both climbing and a bit of pot holing (much madder) I can support that. By definition that involves a serious connection with the _'mad as a box of frogs'_ of nature, which can be quite disturbing when climbing out of a tent at night for a _'pee.' (Pumping ballast.)_

But it does put you into place, in that in nature, yer just a small cog (or I sometimes think, a bit of grit) in the works.

But it is living, out there the great open mad house. That definitely has a an appeal. (Gleam)


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Nulear powered vessels peep? Not in SOLAS I think.


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

Bob S said:


> http://www.aol.co.uk/video/camper-w...ng-grid7|main5|dl1|dl-image&pLid=932086785_uk


...and THIS is not what I expect to encounter when camping, Bob... follow my tale 'Thanks, Norm...' in Tusitala thread:

http://www.news.com.au/technology/s...l/news-story/1a4a44c8704825f95844f2bc2ec8943c

Taff


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Farmer John said:


> I have woken to a Badger outside the tent. That was enough of a surprise.


In France pitched caravan and awning on a field ,lay down on the groundsheet which moved...whipped it back and there was a mole....so moved the awning and same thing happened again.

geoff


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Erimus said:


> In France pitched caravan and awning on a field ,lay down on the groundsheet which moved...whipped it back and there was a mole....so moved the awning and same thing happened again.
> 
> geoff


Don't worry, it was just a gang of moles playing "Whack-a-Camper".


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

There was a young lady called Coleshill,
Who inadvertently sat on a mole's hill
The resident mole, stuck its head up the hole,
Miss Coleshill's alright but the mole's ill


----------



## Farmer John (Feb 22, 2012)

We know very little about moles and their lives. With this in mind a group from a University Biology department selected a field and trapped all the moles they could, tagged them with motion trackers and released them. They were able to get some very interesting data, showing the depth at which they were working, where they moved to and how far they moved. Plotting this gave them information that threw the life of a mole into a spotlight, good work was done.

Then, some very strange data started to be logged, data they could not believe. Unknown to them, another group had tagged a group of Swallows using the same type of data collectors.

Sorting out one set of data from the other wasn't too difficult.


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

I'll have to read Duncton Wood again to brush up on my Moleology.


----------

